
Mode Media used to be worth $1B. Now it’s shutting down - WillPostForFood
http://www.recode.net/2016/9/15/12936470/mode-media-glam-shuts-down
======
erlend_sh
Seems Ning has been taken over by Cyndx LLC.

[http://creators.ning.com/announcements-from-ning/exciting-
ne...](http://creators.ning.com/announcements-from-ning/exciting-news-about-
ning-cyndx-llc)

------
NoPiece
They should have stuck with their ad network business instead of trying the
weak pivot to being a Buzzfeed like content portal.

